# SURPRISE! Baby mini potbelly pigs



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So about a month or so ago I got a call from a coworker. She told me that her friends sister had a mini pig and needed to rehome her asap. The lady lived in town and the pig was primarily a house pig. But animal control had found out about it and had shown up. The lady was given 3 days to find a home outside of town for the pig or they would take her. They told her out right that if they seized her Mia (the pig) would be put to sleep, as they have no space or suitable place to keep her until she could be adopted out. The lady was quite upset. My coworker knew I lived 30 mins outside of town and had a female mini pig already so thought I might take her. I said yes and 24 hrs later I was picking her up.

When I got there I was shocked at how BIG Mia was. They told me they were out of pig food and had fed her cat food that morning as they had just ran out. I immediately thought, ahhh they have been overfeeding her and feeding her the wrong foods. So I brought her home, gave her proper mini pig food and slowly started working on exercise and cutting back the food to get her to loose weight.

Well she has hardly lost anything and I was not sure why but was not concerned yet. Today I found out why! Apparently a neighbor also has a mini pig and tried to steal Mia several months ago and had her for several hours before she was found. And apparently their mini pig was a male. Because my husband walked outside and yelled that we had baby pigs. I said there is no way. He said I see at least 2! I ran over and Mia has 7 brand spanking new baby piglets!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awwww!!!  They're so cute!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I could sit all day and watch them! And she seems so proud of herself. Lol 
Nursing frenzy 









Bellies full passed out


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Awww! What a pleasant surprise for you!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a fun surprise!!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I noticed one of the babies has a bad foot. Momma must have bit it when she was cleaning the babies. I'm thinking it will heal ok though, just may need special hoof trims later on. The babies are playful and they like to bite! They have lots of teeth haha


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh goodness!!! I recently purchased a pair of mini pigs, Julianna's, so this is making my long wait very hard lol they are so cute!!! I want tiny babies to love on so badly


----------



## Steampunked (Mar 23, 2015)

She is adorable!

And that thief-neighbour does not deserve to keep animals, I swear...


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The old owner is going to come in a few days to visit and see the babies. She is still in shock that Mia was pregnant also. I told her she needs to find out if the neighbor still have theirs and turn them in because it's not fair that she had to rehome Mia if they keep him. 

The babies all seem to be doing great this morning. I am having surgery so I just fed Mia and peaked in really quick and they came running to me. Lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

That must have been quite a shock!!

Mia is a pretty gal! I hope your weight loss plan works for her now when she is done raising babies lol


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The babies and Mia are all doing great! Just worried about the baby with the foot injury.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the one with the foot injury having problems?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She limps on it and it's swollen more than it was. So I'm worried it's getting infection. But not sure what antibiotics to use and the only large animal vet is out of town for a week. So all I have on hand is Tylan or Penicillin and I can get LA 200. But I'm not sure any of those are good option


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

The babies are adorable! What a sweet surprise. I had a baby with an injured foot a while back. Antibiotics fixed it right up. I can't remember which one, but a google search should tell you which is safe for her. Check merick's vet manual online.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Mia has started bringing the babies out during the day. I was worried they couldn't get back in the house as its a good 5 inch drop/step up so we put a 1x6 in front so they can get a little higher before climbing in. Lol

The injured girl is keeping up with her siblings so should be okay. We had to add some boards in places to "babyproof" the pen, as there were places they could get through. Lol


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They are some cuties! I have not been able to successfully keep baby pigs contained. Not with fencing, not with electric.  They always went back to their mother. And eventually would get too fat to squeeze out.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are SO CUTE. 

Mia must be a very patient mother!! So many to keep up with :shocked:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Have you tried soaking the foot in warm water with betadine or salt? It might help & really couldn't hurt. They're such a cute little family!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The babies have gotten huge. They are ready to wean but we are moving and have to build pens first lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're even cuter than they used to be :shocked:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

How cute


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoa! They got big fast! They are super cute <3


----------

